# Ebenen zusammenfügen



## Heizemusik (23. August 2005)

Hallo,
bin anfänger und komme mit den zusammenfügen von Ebnen nicht zurecht. Beispiel:
zwei Gegenstände auf zwei Bilder - möchte dies in einem wiedergeben.

danke


----------



## Leola13 (23. August 2005)

*Re: Ebnen zusammenfügen*

Hai,

wenn ich dich richtig verstehe, musst du nur beide Bilder in PS öffnen und eins davon per Drag & Drop in das andere ziehen.

... aber ich glaube das ist nicht das was du willst.  

So hättest du nämlich zwei Ebenen übereinander und (je nach Größe) würdest du nur ein Bild oder einen Teil davon sehen.

Wenn du nur ein Objekt in ein anderes Bild (Hintergrund ?) einfügen willst, musst du das Objekt freistellen. Dazu gibt es gerade aktuell eine andere Anfrage.
Oder such im Forum nach freistellen.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## devilrga (23. August 2005)

*Re: Ebnen zusammenfügen*

Ganz allgemein kann man zwei Ebenen zu einer zusammen fügen,
indem man die Option "Sichtbare auf eine Ebene reduzieren" 
benutzt oder Umschalt+Strg+E.

MfG


----------



## marian (24. August 2005)

*Re: Ebnen zusammenfügen*

du meinst Strg+e


----------

